# fabric bleeding



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dear Others,
I am having a problem with red shirts, bleeding a very light but noticeable tinting to white shirts, that I heat press, immediately following the red shirts. Today, i noticed my pressure was firm, because I had a problem pulling up the top platen, when the timer buzzed. I usually heat press with a medium pressure.
Is there any treatment I could use to clean my press? 
I am going to pay lots more attention to my medium pressure. I press at 350 degrees, for 11 seconds.
I am using what my supplier used to call Vina Mesh, but call it Ultra Plus, now. The transfers are working fine, I'm just tinting the white shirts slightly, which is the whole part of the shirt exposed to the press, except under the transfer paper. 
If this is not a pressure problem, maybe I could heat press all the color shirts, clean my press, then do the white shirts.
Any comments will be appreciated.

Smith


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Why not lay a teflon sheet over your transfer
you would need the sheet to be large enough to
cover your whole platen and this would keep the red fibers from tranfering unto the top of the heat area and reappearing on your white garmets...Frank


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, I'll do that.


----------

